# Writing



## Blind Theory (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know what other sub-forum this would go in so I chose this one to put this. I think we should have a thread for people to put their writings, whatever they may be. I view writing as simply another artistic medium in which to convey thought and emotion, just like music or anything else. My writing isn't Pulitzer worthy stuff by any means and I tend to write my thoughts down in the middle of the night listening to music. It follows my thought patterns and what I feel like talking about so sometimes it jumps around but it is my expression. Without further adieu, this is my submission to this thread:


The popular phrase in culture today is You only live once. It is branded across shirts, hats, television screens and anywhere else with room to spare. It, like other popular trends often become, gets annoying to hear someone say with any sense of sincerity behind it. If you must use that phrase, please, I and everyone else in the room beg of you, do it in jest so as not to look like a tool. 
That being said, there has to be some sincerity behind that statement to give it any weight. Obviously we can only live one life. It is biologically impossible to reincarnate into another person the instant you die. That is why Only and One should be emphasized a bit more in my opinion. In the grand scheme of things I have to ask myself why, regardless of how annoying I find it, I cant dismiss the phrase. On an astronomical level we are not significant by any means. We are the dominant species on a single planet orbiting around a single star in a single galaxy that is one of billions, if not trillions of other galaxies. To say we are important in any way is ignorant and selfish. With all that said you still have stresses in life, complications, tragedies; things important to you. 
So once again, the phrase has to be brought to light. You only live once. Somehow, this is made even more important and urgent with how insignificant we are. You mean to tell me that not only am I one of the most insignificant organisms that could possibly existI only get to do this once? Well, with that being the resounding conclusion to the idea it makes a lot of every day struggle seem pointless. That girl you are too afraid to ask out on a date suddenly seems like less of a thing to worry about. You look at life changing and dont know what to make of it or what to do with it. Well, here is a thought, make it what YOU want and do with it what YOU want to do with it. No matter how impossible the odds seem or how ludicrous you sound talking about it dont let anything discourage you. Just like the phrase says, life is a one shot deal. You dont want to look back on nothing but missed opportunity and what-ifs. 
As Im writing his I wish I could follow what I type and do what I say but I fall into the majority on this subject. I can look back and name missed opportunity and I can look back and think about all the what-ifs that Ive already experienced. My thought pattern is conditioned from years and years of mental abuse from my peers. While everyone was laughing at the jokes I was trying to hide any damage done. If I could go and tell handfuls of people how I felt about them and what they did for my self esteem I sure as shit would. But that is the past and that is why I am writing this. For me writing is a sort of long sought therapy. This is my way of putting my feelings and thoughts out there in visible form and reflecting on them. In a way, this is how I am getting past the problems I feel I have. Im ready to move on and Im ready to confess. 
I have always taken YOLO to heart without ever realizing it. Never in my life have I had safe goals. From the more grounded to the insane, Ive wanted to do it all. The thing Ive learned from all of my flip-flopping is thatwell, it isnt just one thing. First, Ive learned that when you know you want to do something, you shouldnt let a single person on this planet hold you back, regardless of relation or importance. Secondly, if you dream big and try hard enough the voices that tell you to stop trying get quieter and eventually fade. Life moves on and so should you.
Reading through this you might feel like youve heard it all before and you probably have. I have tried my best to regurgitate everything Ive ever heard about success and happiness and tried to make this seem like one big mainstream pile of vomit. The reason being is that it is important to understand this for your own personal gain. No one will ever be able to make you wake up and do what you want to do, that is why you need to open your eyes and see what is out there waiting to be found. Go discover, go live and dont let anyone tell you to do otherwise. 



There you have it, my first submission. Granted this thread has any activity at all I will probably post more. Anyways, if you have anything you want to share please do. Short stories, poems, whatever. Go for it.


----------

